# FC sired lab pups due in March.



## labs (Feb 17, 2010)

Join Date

*(WY) FC Blackwaters Last Resort "FINN" x Rebels Dare to Dream

Breeze comes from great lines with almost everydog in her pedigree being titled!. Grandpa on the top side is FC AFC Rebel With a Cause and grandpa on the bottom is FC AFC Dare to Dream "Cosmo." She is a sweet dog with a lot of drive. She marks good and runs hard. She is great dog to have around, an easy keeper that is good with all the kids and other dogs. She loves to please and work. Pups from Breeze have proven to be tremendous dogs in all aspects.*
Information:

•DOB: June 6th 2009
•EIC = Carrier*
•CNM = CLEAR
•Cerf = CLEAR - lr-377580
•Ofa hips: GOOD - lr-201903g43f-vpi
•Ofa elbows: NORMAL - lr-el57727f43-vpi

Finn: Born February 18th, 2006, Finn is known for being a game day player. As a young dog, he was very consistent in the qualifying and finished that stage of his career handled for a win by owner Bob Swenson. Finn made the step to the all-age stakes and won two opens, qualifying him for the 2009 National Open

CNM: Clear (LR-CNM120/1M-VPI)
EIC: Clear (LR-EIC793/34M-VPI)
Hips: OFA Good (LR-178993G34M-VPI)
Elbows: Normal (LR-EL45969M47-VPI)
Eyes: CERF Clear (LR-54214)
Cardiac: Normal (LR-CA5017/60M/P-VPI)
Narcolepsy: Genotypically Clear of Narcolepsy (LR-NAR25/61M-VPI)
PRA: Genotypically Normal for prcd-PRA (LR-PRA708/61M-VPI)

More info including pictures and pedigree on my website
307-679-4900

http://uintaretrievers.com


----------

